# Photovoltaic Solar Water Heating System Tennessee



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Thought I would share this with everyone. On my way thru Tennessee this year I stopped at a rest area and saw this outside the bathroom area. A older gentleman came up to me and said "This is how they get the hot water in the rest room".


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I used to build stuff like this before the wreck. That's a fairly simple system, we used to have solar water heaters on my uncles old house. It had solar heat too, just at night it would turn into a cold draft.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

In Florida, after we get hit with a hurricane and lose power, we lay the garden hose out in the sun. Provided we still have water pressure, you can get about 1 minute of hot water to take a quick shower.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

I have this same system in my house here in Germany. I also have Geo-Thermal. Between these two my average water temp will be between 20-35C. Not to bad for free energy!


----------

